# Smoker upgrade... Kamado?



## rad5 (Apr 23, 2016)

It’s time to upgrade my cheap old propane smoker and I was thinking of getting a Kamado style grill. I like the idea of having a smoker, grill, and oven. Besides making BBQ, love making pizzas, roasts, grilling meats and vegetables. Getting a Kamado seems like a great fit. I’m trying to decide…a Big Green Egg or a Kamado Joe? I am aware the Joe is cheaper but what about warranty or support? Eggs have been around a lot longer. Does that make a difference? Also what size? I will mostly be cooking for my wife and daughter, occasionally the in-laws and friends. I was thinking the popular large size should be sufficient, but with everything I buy I regret not getting the next size up. That’s been the case with generators, welders, cars, etc. Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Apr 24, 2016)

I have been extremely happy with my Kamado Joe Big Joe that I purchased last spring.I have an Akorn and I was not unfamiliar with Kamado cooking. For me the Kamado Joe is a superior grill over the Primo and the BGE. Their Divide and Conquer system is very flexible and just about everything you need to start grilling is included. I didn't like the BGE's way of needing to buy everything separate. I also didn't like their warranty statement about non BGE accessory's. With the BGE, if you use any non BGE accessories then your warranty is void.

The Kamado Joe has excellent warranty service, as well as great customer service. I would highly recommend getting the Big Joe version. Most of my cooks are just for the 2 of us but I have a large family, 4 children and 7 grandchildren all living in the area, so I also do large cooks in the summer. With the Divide and Conquer grills it's very easy to do a small cook on just half of the grill.  I have never heard anyone wish they had a smaller grill but I have heard many times guys wishing for a larger grill.

If you have a Costco in your area, KJ does a Costco road show to select locations and you can get a great deal on a KIJ there. Here is a link to their spring locations. http://www.costco.com/kamado-joe-schedule.html  You may want to check out this forum http://www.kamadoguru.com/ they have a wealth on information on all the Kamado grills.


----------



## swelland (Apr 24, 2016)

Agree with retfr8flyr... I also purchased a Kamado Big Joe and cook on it almost daily!  Absolutely love it and have no complaints in two years of cooking.  From low and slow, to searing a sirloin cap at 800F, heck I even cooked a few deserts on my Big Joe.  I added a CyberQ wi-if unit to it so I can cook lazy from my recliner! From dinner for 2 to feast for our summer bashes, this has been my best grill purchase to date.


----------



## wiggum (Apr 26, 2016)

I bought a Big Joe at the Costco Roadshow this past Saturday.  I am in love with the unit after cooking on it twice.  First day I made pizza and it was amazing. I made ribs on Sunday and they were also amazing. 

The Big Joe doesn't use a lot of charcoal. I used Lump wood in it and after two cooks I still have tons of it left. 4-5 hours on the ribs and an hour or so on the pizza and I still have over 3/4 bag of lump left.


----------



## wiggum (Apr 26, 2016)

Rad5 said:


> It’s time to upgrade my cheap old propane smoker and I was thinking of getting a Kamado style grill. I like the idea of having a smoker, grill, and oven. Besides making BBQ, love making pizzas, roasts, grilling meats and vegetables. Getting a Kamado seems like a great fit. I’m trying to decide…a Big Green Egg or a Kamado Joe? I am aware the Joe is cheaper but what about warranty or support? Eggs have been around a lot longer. Does that make a difference? Also what size? I will mostly be cooking for my wife and daughter, occasionally the in-laws and friends. I was thinking the popular large size should be sufficient, but with everything I buy I regret not getting the next size up. That’s been the case with generators, welders, cars, etc. Any thoughts appreciated!


Costco is doing a roadshow about 90 min from you.  If you have a truck it is worth the ride.


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Apr 27, 2016)

What does the big joe go for at the Costco roadshow?


----------



## wiggum (Apr 28, 2016)

lowcountrygamecock said:


> What does the big joe go for at the Costco roadshow?


1199 and comes with a cover and box of fire starters


----------



## zx24 (May 5, 2016)

I recently purchased a KJ Big Joe and have been very happy with it. I looked at the BGE and it was an easy decision to select the KJ Big Joe. The customer service and warranty seem to top notch.


----------



## brick pig (May 18, 2016)

Wiggum said:


> 1199 and comes with a cover and box of fire starters


Does that also include the roller cart?


----------



## wiggum (May 19, 2016)

Yes


----------



## brick pig (May 19, 2016)

Great, thanks. I think I'm gonna finally pull the trigger on one of these babies Saturday in Ocean, NJ.


----------



## brick pig (May 20, 2016)

Kind of a dopey question, but how big of a box does the Big Joe come in? I have a Honda Element. The seats can be folded up flat against the walls, or I can remove them completely. Is this thing going to fit in there?


----------



## retfr8flyr (May 20, 2016)

It's a fairly big box but you may be able to get in in your Honda. Worst case you can always remove it from the box to get it in. I would bring some blankets, or something similar, for padding if you have to unbox it.


----------



## wiggum (May 22, 2016)

I have to say. for the price of rental at home depot, I just had costco put it in the truck and off I went.  Cost about 50 dollars or so to rent.


----------



## brick pig (May 23, 2016)

Well, the Kamado Joe Roadshow was a No-Show on Saturday, but I went to the one in Glen Mills, PA this morning and finally came home with a Big Joe. The box went right in the Element, no problems. Now if some of my neighbors would just come on home from work & help me get it out of the car....:biggrin:


----------

